# I finally got the Dropzones out and the guys shot a few gees



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

We put out about 38 decoys and got ready in the pit. We were in a buckwheat field with a little volunteer grass and there had been about 30 geese using it. We waited to put out the decoys until the frost was not a problem and as I was checking my pit lid, I looked up and saw the first customers coming right at us. They made one swing around behind us and it was lights out for 7 of them. The next flock had 7 in it and they all came down with a thud!! I had the guys shoot only 4 out of the last flock and we were done. Here is a couple of pictures of the hunt!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow cant beat that with a stick!! Way to go.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

nice work, those are some good lookin dekes


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

8) Sounds like you didn't leave any to go back to the rest of the geese and tell about what went on! Nice shooting! It's fun when there is a flock coming in and non leave!

Man those deeks look awsome! Some day I will have about 20 doz. of those!


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Great job on the hunt. What brand are those dekes?

Sean


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Boy when I first glanced at the topic I thought you finally were able to give those dekes to somebody :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I DID the same thing Sapper.

I almost cried. Next year it is going to happen!!

They are DROPZONE deeks!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

those are fully flocked aren't they? How much those run a dozen?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If I remember right, it was like $900 or so.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> If I remember right, it was like $900 or so.


WHAT!?!?!? They aint that damn nice!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

http://www.aerooutdoors.com/products/de ... #DZeconomy

I was a little off but not that off.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

$900 a dozen!?!?! They look like big foots to me, but none the less awesome hunt guys!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

$1,000 a doz if you get the good ones! The $775 are the Economy ones!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The ones at that website or old models though, so I dont know how much the brand new ones cost.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

they are nice decoys but i don't think they're $1000 per 12 nice. For a thousand dollars i would expect a dozen stuffers that are motorized to walk around the spread and actually pick up food with their mouth to mimic feeding!!!! Oh and ones that flap thier wings and fly around the spread in circles for a while and then commit back into the spread!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You want the same stuffers I have


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:rollin: Ahhhhahahaha, they call them economy! That's great!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Diver you don't think thats cheap?!?!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I could get midgets in goose outfits moving around for less than that!


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

You guys crack me up. The Dropzones run about the same as a stuffer. I used to run stuffers, but I wanted a decoy I could use in the rain. They run about 70bucks apiece. They were designed for guides as they are a single molded piece and the backs are more testured than a real goose. this is a big advantage when hunting educated geese. the heads and tails are flocked and they will stand in a lot of wind! The plastic is so thick that you can lay one on it's side and stand on it without crushing it. Simply the toughest decoy out there. There are 2 live geese in that picture to show that the paint is dead on. Paul


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Will you send me a doz if I can guess it?

I think they are the forth one from the left. The goose looking with the left side of its head showing. The other is the goose looking at us with its right leg bent back and to the side?

So did I win?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Honkerguide, you have to realize the audience that is replying, college students making 10 grand a year. Pretty tough to drop their year's allowance on a goose spread.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Will you send me a doz if I can guess it?
> 
> I think they are the forth one from the left. The goose looking with the left side of its head showing. The other is the goose looking at us with its right leg bent back and to the side?
> 
> So did I win?


Bingo


----------

